

Learning Ruby for Children - bjoernlasseh
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lindaliukas/hello-ruby

======
Juha
The project seems interesting. It actually doesn't try to teach Ruby, instead
it explains very simple programming concepts for very young kids.

~~~
bjoernlasseh
yep

------
pearjuice
I can't tell you how mad I am about this. Just because some girl pretending to
be 6 year old in a cute dress jumps on a couch and draws some shitty doodles
actual 6 year olds would draw, people throw 200k at her? This is everything
wrong in this world. Ruby. I just can't express my words, so mad am I.

